# Northeastern CJ fair



## Negaproach (Nov 30, 2002)

Criminal Justice Career Fair @ Northeastern University
Curry Student Center, Thursday, April 3, 2003

Criminal Justice Career and Information Fair, Curry Student Center Ball
Room 2nd Floor
2:00pm - 4:30pm
list of participants as of 3/10/03:
-------------------------------------------------
| Allied Security | New Hampshire State Police |
| Barton Protective Services | New York State Police |Burlington Police Department | NWI Investigative Group, Inc. |Data Quest, Ltd | Portland Police Department |FBI | Target Stores |
|Federal Reserve Bank | The Guardian Force, Inc. |
|Friends of the Shattuck Shelter | Testwell |
|Greater Lynn Mental Health & retardation Association| The Princeton Review |
|Justice Resource Institute | Town of Manchester CT |Keene Police Department | U.S. Department of State |Key Program, Inc. | U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service |Liberty Mutual | U.S. Mint Police |
|Lowe's Companies, Inc. | U.S. Secret Service
|Massachusetts Police Corps | Vermont State Police |Middlesex District Attorney's Office | Waterbury Police Department |National Park Service

Sponsored by the Department of Cooperative Education, College of Criminal
Justice and Career Services


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

What the heck, i thought the Police Corps cancelled their classes?


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

NHSP is not hiring either... but that does not mean they do not want people to continue to apply - funding will come someday, just who knows when that will exactly be.

-Mike


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Is this open to everyone?

Scott


----------



## Negaproach (Nov 30, 2002)

This information was forwarded to me from a friend who didn't give too many other details than the info I posted. I am assuming it is open to everyone, I am planning on attending, and your right, it seems like alot of agencies are trying to drum up interest right now perhaps in anticipation of future hirings. Spring and college graduations may have something to do with it. Who knows, I'm gonna show my face cause I'll be in the area.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I'm not sure if it's just for NU Students. I deleted the 8 million emails I got from my advisors about it. Maybe you'll see me round there


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

http://www.coop.neu.edu/csfairs.html

I cannot find anything that says it's NEU-only, but it could be. Just stay quiet and try to blend in. 

-Mike


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by tomahawk:
> * http://www.coop.neu.edu/csfairs.html
> 
> I cannot find anything that says it's NEU-only, but it could be. Just stay quiet and try to blend in.
> ...


Don't worry I'll point you guys out


----------



## Negaproach (Nov 30, 2002)

I was just gonna walk in and say im presenting, one agency caught my interest for sometime in the future.


----------

